# Pictures of Chen Fake



## Xue Sheng (Dec 10, 2013)

Chen Fake 17th generation lineage holder of Chen-style taijiquan


----------



## Vajramusti (Dec 10, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Chen Fake 17th generation lineage holder of Chen-style taijiquan


========================================================

Chen Fake was  a giant. Thanks for the link to the pics.

joy


----------

